# SEIKOS and COFFEE!! Show Us Your Cups!!



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*It's about Time!...If it's a Seiko with Coffee, Tea, or Expresso: Pour Yourself a Cup or Mug, Take a Pic & Post it Here! :-!*


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Tuna, and my super glued Mickey mug...

Those Seiko mugs are awesome!


----------



## eduardo.bispo (Mar 20, 2015)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Seiko FFF when I made a capu this morning. Hadn't seen this thread yet.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My BFK and I share a cup of green tea.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

No coffee, no mug, but here's one with my wife's favorite brand of tea (I'm the main coffee drinker in our house!).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

Nice coffee seiko pictures


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Pulling a shot...










And drinking a nice Cappuccino...










Working for an espresso machine manufacturer has its perks (pun intended).

Cheers,
Chris

Sent from an over-caffeinated state via Tapatalk.


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

Good to see this thread coming in house


----------



## Bakkie-Koffie (Nov 16, 2013)

Hope Citizen watches are welcome too?


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

I hope so too


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## BB-SF (Nov 8, 2009)

Two classic single shots:


One with lots of mods:


We are a gear intensive group aren't we?


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

hiro1963 said:


>


hiro!
a good watch there and my fave coffee .... plus the tiles look pretty decent also 
have a good day
dan


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Seiko 'n coffee = good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

SKX 173 on a new gray Nato, plus good hot black coffee, just God intended.


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Seiko 6139-6000 Proof/Proof/Notched (Jan 1970)....and the "Vintage Blue Cup"*


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Green-on-green SNZF mod with comedy-dogs mug of decaf:


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

The more green bezel inserts i see, the more I like it.


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

WatchNut22 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


yikes! I hope that is coffee proof


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

dan55 said:


> yikes! I hope that is coffee proof


Hidden away in the bowels of Seiko's secret laboratory is a 150-metre-deep coffee mug for testing to ensure compliance with the ISO coffee-diving standard. Prospex watches have a special milk-and-sugar escape valve too..


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

fishfingers said:


> Hidden away in the bowels of Seiko's secret laboratory is a 150-metre-deep coffee mug for testing to ensure compliance with the ISO coffee-diving standard. Prospex watches have a special milk-and-sugar escape valve too..


True, but the caffeine makes them run a couple minutes fast/day.


----------



## holyspirit1955 (Jun 24, 2013)

2 cups of Irish coffee and 24 SQS = : )


----------



## Wizard of Oz (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Wizard of Oz (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Wizard of Oz (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Wizard of Oz (Nov 17, 2013)

Is this enough?I have heaps more from the city that serves best coffee in the world.


----------



## Wizard of Oz (Nov 17, 2013)

Here is one more.


----------



## Wizard of Oz (Nov 17, 2013)

And another one,I can tell that am addicted to a coffee and Seiko's,haha.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

UFO


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

holyspirit1955 said:


> 2 cups of Irish coffee and 24 SQS = : )


Great Shot!
And they're all set on time too! :-!
....Well, you've got me beat, I've only got 19 Seikos. :roll:


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Mother's Day Brunch"
*


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

A cup of Equal Exchange Organic Nico, a piece of pecan pie, Mexican spicy chocolate cookie and something gluten-free stuff.


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

hiro1963 said:


> A cup of Equal Exchange Organic Nico, a piece of pecan pie, Mexican spicy chocolate cookie and something gluten-free stuff.


ooo...very nice - pecan pie is one of my faves  enjoy


----------



## Bullet Bob (Dec 15, 2012)

If you can't see the Seiko, it's because it's not there.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Fiancé: I'm making some Cafe Latte, do you want a cup??
Me: waaaitt!! :rodekaart,....I gotta take a Pic!!!

















(Note to self: Need to cut-down on the caffeine)


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

hiro1963 said:


>


Nice 007!

Sent from an over-caffeinated state via Tapatalk.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Comedy cats mug to go with my Soxa this morning:


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Blumonday"
*


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

nothing to see here


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Tuna and Americano....


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

SNZH mod with full scottish breakfast


----------



## felipefuda (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

Starbucks and Seiko clearly run the world


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

This cup is normally filled with coffee, but this was taken right before bedtime so tea it is.


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

time for pastry :-D


----------



## Alpinist (Nov 3, 2010)

You people drink your coffee as if its orange juice...


----------



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)

He is a bit shy haha


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

SEIKO 7002-700A (Nov 1992)


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

In a bizarre coincidence I found this while wandering around the internet yesterday: http://www.seikocoffee.jp








Get on it Gary - now you can have some Seiko coffee in your Seiko mug!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

fishfingers said:


> Get on it Gary - now you can have some Seiko coffee in your Seiko mug!


Great Idea!...and we could have a cup together! (If it weren't for the distance) 








A fun fact: My Grandparents were from Dundee & Glasgow (Wallace/Tarbet)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sunday Morning Monster & Joe...


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Dundee _and _Glasgow! I'm now picturing you as some sort of hairy wildman!


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Time for a nice cappuccino using the office Linea PB... Some LaMill espresso and an SNK803.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Back from Japan!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Drudge said:


>


That looks perfect on your wrist!


----------



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Bakkie-Koffie said:


> Hope Citizen watches are welcome too?
> 
> View attachment 3922778


Holy cappucino Batman I want that cup


----------



## lanang (Aug 10, 2012)

its more milk than coffee though ...


----------



## dogga94 (Jan 1, 2014)

Who knows what drink im having  Doubled walled glass and GS goes nicely


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

KENYA AB KIGUTHA single estate


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

My new favorite strap for this week.


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

does iced count ;-)


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

dan55 said:


> does iced count ;-)


Absolutely! The summer temps are here (unless you're an Aussie forum member)


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

Here's mine. Haven't seen too much color on this thread, so here's a little yellow to mix things up.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

wakemanna4 said:


> Here's mine. Haven't seen too much color on this thread, so here's a little yellow to mix things up.


very cool


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## rsvintage (May 30, 2015)

jovani said:


> KENYA AB KIGUTHA single estate


Does anyone know the exact model of this Seiko?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Seiko SCVS001


----------



## rsvintage (May 30, 2015)

jovani said:


> *Seiko SCVS001 *


It looks fab. It seems slighter larger than seiko 5s


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Not coffee.............but milk.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## holyspirit1955 (Jun 24, 2013)

Cup of coffee with the whole gang


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

How it's done here....shot of caffeine!


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Bleonard (Aug 30, 2013)

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Speedtimer


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Simmmo (Nov 24, 2014)

Nearly home time!!


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Cute mug there Simmmo!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

lincruste said:


>


Sweet combo


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Simmmo (Nov 24, 2014)

fishfingers said:


> Cute mug there Simmmo!


The mug and watch were my father's day gifts!


----------



## spartanx (Jun 17, 2015)

What kind of Seiko is that?



rawrfische said:


> This cup is normally filled with coffee, but this was taken right before bedtime so tea it is.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## jgr69 (Jul 6, 2015)

Enviado desde mi C1505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## siroque (Sep 28, 2013)

Enjoy !


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Often (Jun 14, 2015)

skx173 and French press


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Often (Jun 14, 2015)

Snzg13


----------



## Circe (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## mikeymoto (Dec 19, 2006)

Snowflake and hot coffee.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Seiko and matcha!


----------



## xaved (Apr 26, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## djsick (Feb 22, 2015)

>


I have seen many snowflake pics but that one is the most beautiful one I think. Very Very nice!!!

The 6139 is also amazing ! Lucky man !

Cheers


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Finally today was a slack at work at my shipyard cause its end of Ramadan holiday. So I had time to snap picture with my every day beater Seiko SKX007 with coffee mug.

I have gone with French roast today. Honestly its all same to me as far its hot


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## $teve (Jun 1, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

On the run...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Breakfast in Honolulu...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Gibson_es (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

My 'nothing special' Seiko 5. However, this is the result of my first foray into repair and modification of a watch. Had a scratched/cracked crystal and a bunch of scratches on the case and braclet. I replaced the crystal, got out most of the scratches and put a brushed finish on the watch and bracelet. I'm pretty pleased with the results.


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

My new Solar SSC031 chrono diver on a Monster bracelet with my favorite mug I keep in the office.










Cheers


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

coffee and cake MARLENKA


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## squash master (Jul 3, 2012)

Good morning WUS.


----------



## zaunderzzz (Jul 24, 2015)

My snk809 with a chestnut leather (pilot style) strap.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Double espresso , SKX173 on gl 831 and good morning ppl.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

*


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Wow. Nice coffe design. I hope it tasty too. Mine not so cool looking but its hot too ) The cup itself is from Turkish Antalya Aquarium, we have visited few years ago.


----------



## Ikenshin (Jun 18, 2015)

Starbucks included?









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Papamud (Jun 6, 2013)

Had to stir the coffee with a socket wrench because all the spoons were in the dishwasher and well, the wrench was right there in the utility drawer...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andoze (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Often (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

Andoze said:


> View attachment 4922577


cool ... are you in the coffee lab?


----------



## Andoze (Jul 20, 2013)

it looks a bit like that eh? Coffee siphon, works a treat.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*And One for the Road...
*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

COLOMBIA CONCORDIA FINCA PAYSANDU - single estate supremo


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

009 on Strapcode Oyster with a Cortado


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

Both from Japan.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

There's no such thread in the Orient forum...



Excuse me! :roll:

Have a nice weekend!

Michael


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Proper Bond strap on the SARG007, and some Stumptown Ethiopian through the Chemex.

Cheers,
Chris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Suunto fan (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice pictures fellas....Im enjoying a cup of green tea this afternoon....


----------



## yaibakt (Oct 17, 2014)

Seiko and coffee, and tea as well.









Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk


----------



## wadefish (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## thevenerablelars (Sep 2, 2015)

My mug game is weak today.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

thevenerablelars said:


> My mug game is weak today.


Maybe..but you make up for it with a strong watch game. Love that GS!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## shudson85 (Feb 17, 2012)

Looks like I'm a little late to the thread, but Monster with some home roasted Guatemalan.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

shudson85 said:


> Looks like I'm a little late to the thread, but Monster with some home roasted Guatemalan.
> View attachment 6118746


Never too late for coffee!
Nice strap, where did you get it if I may ask?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## shudson85 (Feb 17, 2012)

TgeekB said:


> Never too late for coffee!
> Nice strap, where did you get it if I may ask?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I got that at Timefactors, it's the Bond Orange strap. Originally made for TZ UK members.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

SBBN035 on my skinny 6.25" wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

This is some weird artwork for a cup I gotta say.. Love it though.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

For someone wishing to get involved in this thread, perhaps? EBay item 281918237088

Not mine BTW.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

coffee is my home roast...4 day old Sumatra (Lintong Dolok Sangul), taken to the first few snaps of second crack

cups are 5.5 ounce Amalfi

the watch?, Seiko Diver of course=


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

WELL IT'S A STARBUCKS CUP.....JUST CLOSE YOUR EYES AND IMAGINE, IMAGINE.....o|


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

MM with my other hobby


----------



## ericcomposer72 (Mar 28, 2016)

How did I only _now _become aware of this thread?!

























Latte art is my own, courtesy of my Nuova Simonelli Oscar and Stumptown's Hairbender espresso blend


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Love the 'Tsunami' Cup...


AleSKX said:


> SBBN035 on my skinny 6.25" wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_nobody (Sep 9, 2015)

Using the monster to time the aeropress brew (upside down method ftw!). The coffee is a nicauraguan from a local roaster.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

A little plug for our local coffee house....


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

My 6306 with a generic hotel cup.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My SRP653 and my fave cup....from the Road Kill Cafe on Route 66 in northern Arizona.....stopped there in February while driving to the Grand Canyon from Vegas!.......great trip!


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Ran the Sumatran out...



had this Ethiopian (Guji Akrabi) I roasted 72 + hours ago waiting in the wings...



note the mottling on top of the crema...



stretched and rolled the milk (50/50 frothed/steamed)



my quick and dirty version of a Machiato, despite going a little heavy on the leche=

Seiko diver switcheroonee...rockin' my 7002-700A, on a black 20mm Phoenix NATO

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
What is madness but nobility of soul
At odds with circumstance 
~Theodore Roethke


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Time for this thread to be bumped, mmmmmm, coffee and Seikos


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Post Latte.....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

On my 3rd coffee, in my fave cup, with what is now my fave watch!


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Too late for caffeine, but here is my implement of extraction, with my SARG007 shot timer. 










Sent from an over-caffeinated state via Tapatalk.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

shakin_jake said:


> Ran the Sumatran out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Linea Mini! I love seeing them in the wild! I'm proud to say I work for La Marzocco.

Cheers,
Chris

Sent from an over-caffeinated state via Tapatalk.


----------



## cocobambu (Jan 13, 2016)

Seiko Automatic Field


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My sad Bears cup.....here's to a good season this year!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6105......Good morning!

















...shark mesh is such a natural fit with a vintage 6105.


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

Bat turtle with my local coffee.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Love that Blue minute hand.



RLSL said:


> View attachment 8627818
> 
> 
> Bat turtle with my local coffee.


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

Just back at the hotel with a night coffee...


----------



## as if (Apr 5, 2016)

Morning coffee on the 4th.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericcomposer72 (Mar 28, 2016)

shakin_jake said:


> Ran the Sumatran out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Jolly? How do you find that? I have a Baratza Vario, but feel there is something to be desired...


----------



## speedyam (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Flanders220 (Jul 3, 2016)

kplam - nice combo, what strap is that?


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

Flanders220 said:


> kplam - nice combo, what strap is that?


Thanks! It's the Bonetto Cinturini 300 rubber strap with deployant. It's available from Watch Gecko or Holben's.


----------



## Flanders220 (Jul 3, 2016)

kplam said:


> Thanks! It's the Bonetto Cinturini 300 rubber strap with deployant. It's available from Watch Gecko or Holben's.


Thanks


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

ericcomposer72 said:


> Super Jolly? How do you find that? I have a Baratza Vario, but feel there is something to be desired...


~~~I bought my SJ through Chris Coffee Service in New York. Good people to deal with

Best Espresso Machine & Parts | Your Local Coffee Roaster

here's the link for the super jolly I have-

https://www.chriscoffee.com/Mazzer-Super-Jolly-Grinder-Silver-p/2810.htm

I've been happy the several years I've been using this grinder. Before I bought my SJ, I used a well worn Ranchillio MD-50 I bought from another espresso enthusiast

Although the SJ and MD-50 both use 64mm flat grinding burrs-



(this is the MD-50's upper grinding burr), as you can see from the next photo below-



the MD-50's grinding chamber is huge and harbors a lot of grinds

the super jolly grinding chamber is much smaller and doesn't collect anywhere near as much coffee grinds, making it an easier grinder to clean and far more efficient in my experience

As mentioned, both the SJ and the MD-50 both use 64mm flat burrs, so in one sense, moving from the Ranchillio MD-50to the Mazzer SJ might seem like a lateral move, and I can't say one is better than the other comparing coffee grinds, they really grind about the same but the Mazzer is a much better executed design IMO, having used both

I used the Ranchillio MD-50 from June 2008 up until a few years ago when I bought the SJ, and only really went with a new grinder as the motor on the MD-50 finally was on it's last leg (& too pricey to replace). I'm not sure if the PO was right (Tex (RIP) was known to tell a few tall tales=, but he claims he bought two MD-50's from Starbucks years ago when they were upgrading grinders. Actually, he said he bought the grinders from whomever bought a butt load of these grinders from Starbucks, when their stores started using Franke Superautos

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"Decaf? What's the point?! It's kind of like kissing your sister." -Anonymous Theater Patron, 11/14/09


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

here's a pic of the grinding chamber in the super jolly



As you can see, the grinding chamber is much smaller than the MD-50, so harbors less grinds

As an aside, looking at the pic of the grinding burr carrier below-



besides the fact it needed a good cleaning, the burr carrier is a machined piece of brass (this is from the Ranchillio). Professional grade espresso grinders like the MD-50 and the super jolly, use better machined and balanced lower burr carriers, and one of the reasons they command a higher price, over say a consumer grade espresso grinder like a Ranchillio Rocky, for example



here you can better see the lower burr carrier on the super jolly, and although machined from billet aluminum (instead of brass), it too is balanced and wont wobble like the cheaper burr carriers (often plastic) used on consumer grade espresso grinders

When I was researching how to make good espresso at home (back around 2008), I read where the experienced espresso freaks kept saying, to buy your last espresso grinder first, and not to blow your budget on the espresso machine, then cheap out and buy an inferior grinder, because you don't have any boodle left for the grinder, since you spent the majority of your budget on the espresso machine. I still feel that is good advice

The cheaper espresso grinders, their lower burr carriers on inexpensive grinders will wobble when spinning, not allowing consistent grind size, which is hugely responsible for the quality of the pour

For sure, you can spend way more than $800 for an espresso grinder, but for a new grinder, I feel the super jolly probably sets the minimum standard. That said, I've heard good things about the Vario you mentioned but I have no experience using one

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Dyslexics of the world untie!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

a new day, a new coffee : ETHIOPIA SIDAMO KILENSO MOKINISA "GUJI", a new watch for this week ...


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Wizard of Oz (Nov 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wizard of Oz (Nov 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMYAV8R (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dubins930 (Jul 8, 2015)

.


----------



## Dubins930 (Jul 8, 2015)

MM300, Isofrane and some local cold brew


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

jovani said:


>


I have that very pot. It is easy to get jittery using it....


----------



## 310runner (Nov 6, 2015)

Is that a rubber or a mesh bracelet on your Seiko?








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wizard of Oz (Nov 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO PROSPEX SRP779J1


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

Trusty old seiko6105 coffee diver.


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

Weekend here










In position :
Gshock : gulfmaster
Seiko : SBDN029, SBCJ007, 7t59


----------



## stmcgill (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

What a great combo! 
2016-09-17_04-00-19 by Wolfsatz


----------



## naht (Sep 13, 2010)

Greetings from Germany!









Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

Emperor Tuna with local style coffee


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

The art is getting a little better... TheSARG007 is still awesome!










Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Seiko 5 and a Bloom!

20160919_191742-COLLAGE by Wolfsatz


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ObliviouslyAware (Mar 27, 2015)

WatchNut22 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That could become very messy indeed.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_I got a New SEIKO!









_


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## naht (Sep 13, 2010)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice Pouge...



jovani said:


>


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

Dunkin Donuts at 34,002 feet with #seikoflieger


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Cawfee with the Emporer 










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

The Emperor has a coffee date  Not a Seiko but...









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

Steaming my stroopwafel at 30k feet...#seikoseaurchin


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Coffeeeeee









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stayclassycliff (Feb 14, 2017)

My question is why don't other thread forums do coffe and watch shots. It seems i take one every morning when i get to my desk.


----------



## Stayclassycliff (Feb 14, 2017)

Why must the shroud look so damn good?



hasto092 said:


> Cawfee with the Emporer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stayclassycliff (Feb 14, 2017)

Seiko and bond nato. Cant go wrong there.

QUOTE=heyheyuw;33726378]The art is getting a little better... TheSARG007 is still awesome!










Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.[/QUOTE]


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Stayclassycliff said:


> My question is why don't other thread forums do coffe and watch shots. It seems i take one every morning when i get to my desk.


I started one in the public forum that's still poking along, but it totally needs to be more of a thing. 

Watch collection: Misc. random crap


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

starbucks










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice cup!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)

WIS_Chronomaster said:


> Nice cup!


Nothing wrong with a little "Irish coffee"  LOL


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## uptempo (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Condor97 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Cool! Where does that G model live?

Here I am many moons ago riding in Nine-O-Nine somewhere over Florida. Can't remember what watch I'm wearing...










Watch collection: Misc. random crap


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

heyheyuw said:


> Cool! Where does that G model live?
> 
> Here I am many moons ago riding in Nine-O-Nine somewhere over Florida. Can't remember what watch I'm wearing...
> 
> ...


Sweet pic!!

It's in Dayton OH right now. I seem to remember reading that it may be moving soon...

https://edprescott.wordpress.com/2015/11/20/shooshooshoo-baby/

(Credits for the last pic^^)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

P.s. I'm jealous! ?


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Skx013 and a night coffee









Enviado desde mi SM-G900M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Condor97 said:


> Sweet pic!!
> 
> It's in Dayton OH right now. I seem to remember reading that it may be moving soon...
> 
> ...


I've been lucky, I've been in that particular B-17G three times, and I've been lucky enough to have been up in the Collings Foundation's B-24, and B-25 as well.

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Good morning

A perfect cup of coffee









Enviado desde mi SM-G900M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

snzf17 with starbucks coffee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

SARB035 and a cortado


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I stopped by the Milwaukee Sheriff's Department to express my appreciation to Sheriff Clarke a few weeks ago when I was in WI. The Sheriff was not there, but his Senior Commander was. We spoke for a few minutes and he insisted I take a mug with me. I thought that was pretty nice.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

SNZF17










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

G'day folks:


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Brian_811 (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm one of like 5 people in the Seattle area that DOESN'T drink coffee (I know, everyone around here thinks I'm a weirdo too) so I have no cups to include in my pics.









My very first Seiko. Got it for free when I was working for them. They would give out "Seiko Bucks" as an employee incentive and since there was no expiration date I stockpiled mine for 2 years.

*edit* Yeesh, sorry for the huge picture guys. Can someone tell me how to put it in a spoiler box or something so it's not so obnoxious?


----------



## Brian_811 (Mar 29, 2017)

Second Seiko I ever got. Not quite a freebie, but pretty close. Paid less than 50 bucks out of pocket. Again sorry for the huge pictures.

View attachment 12138370


----------



## Brian_811 (Mar 29, 2017)

Last one. I actually have 2 variations of this one. This one (with a rubber strap) and the same one with green markers on a metal band. Again sorry for the huge picture.

View attachment 12138378


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Brian_811 said:


> Last one. I actually have 2 variations of this one. This one (with a rubber strap) and the same one with green markers on a metal band. Again sorry for the huge picture.
> 
> View attachment 12138378


Brian bud, this is the Seiko & Coffee thread 

BTW, your photo links don't work.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

For all the Canadians haha


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Morning fix


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

Sunday morning coffee 









WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Great cawfee, and great watches 









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## northernlight (Apr 5, 2007)

SKX007 and a kuksa full of coffee.









Cheers,
northernlight


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## sardog12 (May 19, 2012)

Here is the PADI that I just got for my first real dive watch.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

sardog12 said:


> Here is the PADI that I just got for my first real dive watch.
> 
> View attachment 12357203


Here's mine, after a long deliberation and 200.00 more, I went with this instead of the Alpinist! I really like this one and I may still get one if it gets back in stock!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

ACF and Ancap cups all the way. 
'Made in Italy' still means something when it comes to coffee crockery.


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

one from the road...


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

From the other day. Still waiting for my fix today...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

From earlier, heading for lunch now.. And more errands..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

cave diver said:


> From the other day. Still waiting for my fix today...


Interesting bracelet. 
Where can I buy one?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Leekster said:


> Interesting bracelet.
> Where can I buy one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Uncle Seiko. It just came out.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

View attachment 12876725


And a bonus cup:
View attachment 12876731


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

^Great pictures!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*1978 Golden Tuna... with an '87 cup..
*


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Today is starbuks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just finished shoveling the driveway Again!....









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## pseudozero (Feb 11, 2018)

SARX055 and the best americano on the west coast!
Coffee love bug


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## soymicmic (Apr 22, 2017)

Spanish breakfast









Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

... ?


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

jovani said:


>


Rancilio Silvia?

Michael


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

yes


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Good old (no longer Canadian) cup of Tim Hortons eh!


----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

josayeee said:


> Good old (no longer Canadian) cup of Tim Hortons eh!


Rooooll up the rim! Did you win a car?
All I got was another cup of coffee.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Fresh out of the washer and ready for a afternoon cup! But which cup? The horror!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

50MILLIMETERSOFFUNwithmynewSRPAEIGHTYONE









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

🌟 🐞 ing


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

007 w/Angus Jubilee

Bought the cup during Spain vacation in 2016


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## maaashowluvwach (Jan 18, 2017)

My newly acquired and modded Seiko with an afternoon brew


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## maaashowluvwach (Jan 18, 2017)

jovani said:


>


Is it me or those lume on the dial are kind of vintage color? Love them with the blacked out case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

How I start my day...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Good morning from the land of Lincoln.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

maaashowluvwach said:


> Is it me or those lume on the dial are kind of vintage color? Love them with the blacked out case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes, vintage lume


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

22-year old Seiko and yesterday's coffee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gemeinagent (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Apparently Seiko acquired Pulsar not long after this came out...








The led 's are the same brightness across the display, It just looks different in the photo.. . taken just this morning! 
Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclenut (Sep 8, 2017)

.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## maaashowluvwach (Jan 18, 2017)

An afternoon cup with my favorite Seiko.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## darrenc (Dec 30, 2016)

Both my buddies ...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> View attachment 13190645


Beautiful Seiko, what's the model number?

IG: th3measure


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

Seiko SARB017 on my Zassenhaus manual watch winder


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

TheMeasure said:


> Beautiful Seiko, what's the model number?
> 
> IG: th3measure


It's a SBQL001 from early 2000s


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

babola said:


>


My friend you have been sorely missed on this forum...come back mate!


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Chill


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Waiting for the sister in-law to arrive today then it's party time!










Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Precioustime92 (May 11, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

A 35 yr old Eddie Bauer Coffee commuter mug from the days before cars had cupholders. This thing has followed me everywhere since it was a gift to me when I turned 16 and started driving. The Seiko Solar Chrono-Diver is not an antique like the mug is...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Pogue


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Triple shot, needed that.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Japanese watch, handmade US strap, Angkor Wat Cambodia mousepad and homemade Hanoi (Vietnamese) egg coffee.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Freshly ground beans, French Press, Seiko Sbdc051 while relaxing in my sunroom...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ricPe (Jun 17, 2018)

No coffee but heres some SAKE


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## MidnightBeggar (Feb 11, 2018)

The old java jive...


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

How covenient. I happen to have an appropriately initialed mug!


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)




----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Alpinist with coffee









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Padi babyturtle today









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

jovani said:


>


Nice! Model number?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SRPC91


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## sammyl1000 (Nov 27, 2015)

cave diver said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Fantastic, what strap is it? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

sammyl1000 said:


> Fantastic, what strap is it? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks. That's the crafter blue.


----------



## sammyl1000 (Nov 27, 2015)

cave diver said:


> Thanks. That's the crafter blue.


Cool 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Sumo & Coffee


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Not that I like to brag, but it looks like I'm the "Best dad Ever"! I assume that I share this title with millions of other dads but, it's still an honor


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SBDC033


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

mannal said:


> Not that I like to brag, but it looks like I'm the "Best dad Ever"! I assume that I share this title with millions of other dads but, it's still an honor
> 
> View attachment 13304791


It's all about the voters. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

my old turtle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Alpinist & Coffee


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

GS and Americano









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

Skx013 and "after sunday street market" coffee


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SBDC049


----------



## tugar747 (Jul 14, 2018)

My miniscule minute maker meeting a monday morning mug.









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## campodan (Jan 1, 2018)

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cgaites (Feb 3, 2018)

Kicking off today's desk diving expedition with my new Turtle and a cup of the coffee like beverage my office brews.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

Monday morning coffee break


----------



## kymar (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Sbdx012









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

6309-7040









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

same watch different country....









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

what it is behind the device?


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I've been trying to bring my own to the coffee shop lately. A lot better than wasting all those plastic cups.


----------



## travisbest (Dec 5, 2017)

Morning in Porto


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

From SF...


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

One can see that already went through a lot


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Zimbe turtle in Macau this wet morning









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## travisbest (Dec 5, 2017)

Capuccino tuna


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## campodan (Jan 1, 2018)

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

She tasted lavazza?


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Save the oceans, [email protected] 








Shop Sea Shepherd march to help them out: 
https://shop.seashepherd.org
https://www.ebay.com/usr/seashepherdtradingltd?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2754


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Discovered homemade cold brewed coffee recently. I've been at this habit since. Smooooth.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travisbest (Dec 5, 2017)

Flat white tuna


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kahlua (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

White pipin









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Today is pepsumooooooooo!!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

ulfur said:


> One can see that already went through a lot


If you're referring to my pic, I'd agree...however the watch is from the 1960's!


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

Turtle staying warm in the early AM.....


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

62mas









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Paying my "rent" for my "office" one cup at a time.


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

sbdc057










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schlafen (Mar 8, 2018)

.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Coffee SARBs









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crawdaddy (Aug 24, 2018)

Columbian little sugar. Pogue kinda day


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Starlight Cocktail with Coffee


----------



## HeikkiL (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Let's get it ON... But first, coffee.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Black coffee to go...

... With a Limited Edition Seiko x NASA Spinoff/ Space Move chronograph. The dial is made from the ceramic tile from space shuttle Endeavour, during NASA Mission STS-47. Closest thing I could ever get to becoming an astronaut. Only 1,000 pieces made, and this one is 974/1000.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## travisbest (Dec 5, 2017)

Late capuccino tuna


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Good Morning F21! (or evening, afternoon)


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

sndc057










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Coffee + projects from last night + Iphone. Another excuse to post pic's of these guys.

Good morning! (evening/Afternoon)!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

An early-era Seiko QZ quartz. Azul (blue) dial.
And these 70s Seiko had this groovy bracelet designs.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

sbdc057










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

cave diver said:


>


Saw your mug and had to attempt recreating your shot. Unfortunately I don't have a Shogun, so I grabbed the closest thing in my stable.

Cheers










IG: th3measure


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

TheMeasure said:


> Saw your mug and had to attempt recreating your shot. Unfortunately I don't have a Shogun, so I grabbed the closest thing in my stable.
> 
> Cheers


Well done! Cheers!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

SBBN007 and the chain store Americano.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

"Greenish" coffee









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

My trusty 5









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The Excelsa will be in my cup today.
Matches the 5-ring leather zulu on my 7002-7001









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Black today, 3 so far...


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Panda chronograph









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

New golden Tuna ...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A day with the SKX401 is always a special day...









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crawdaddy (Aug 24, 2018)

It's coffee based SKX009


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Sagarmatha


----------



## campodan (Jan 1, 2018)

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HmJ_FR (May 19, 2017)

Time for a coffee break


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Triple Black

Black coffee, black SNZG15J, black Asprey NATO









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

This small child (Italian = Bambino) isn't allowed to have coffee yet. But I am.

Orient Ver 2 Gen 2, the blue hands complemented by the blue perlon strap.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Gooood Mooorning!


----------



## PedroBarroso (Aug 24, 2018)

Good Afternoon!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Excelsa brew and the Orient 2EV03001D on a suede strap.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## joaot (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## schlafen (Mar 8, 2018)

joaot said:


> View attachment 13501233


That sir, is very nice.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just a little nip before dinner...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

From earlier today:


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

Does tea count? It's organic...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Tea for me as well...









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

12 yr old original Black Monster I replaced the movement in last night, and a 35 yr old Eddie Bauer commuter mug from before the days when cars came with cupholders...

Cheers.


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

morning Starbucks









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Coffee with Vader and the Shumogate!


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Coffee with the Dragons and SKX 173


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Coffee with Vader and the Black Stargate.


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

GS and home latte










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

Wooden_spoon said:


> GS and home latte
> 
> 
> 
> ...












At the office...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightBeggar (Feb 11, 2018)

And a pumpkin...you know...for Fall


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Mesmerizing blue

The [discontinued] Orient 2EV, Day Date homage









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

Which shall I wear today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

purple sumo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CDS (Mar 8, 2009)

Getting ready for the day..


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Was taking my WRUW post for the day, while having my coffee. Opportunity meets preparedness. Now if it was only the 23rd, I'd be all good!


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

Bicycle club, watch and coffee. Best morning


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Alberta

Ooops, sorry, not my Seiko in this photo. Many appologies!


----------



## CDS (Mar 8, 2009)

Not a cup but here I am roasting my beans for tomorrow!


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

This is my Seiko picture that I originally tried to post.
Cheers to all from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

2-shot Americano and SARB035 on NATO









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Drinking Greek coffee with my trusted SKX!


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Out shopping....should've taken the pic in the coffee aisle!


----------



## BradPittFUAngie (Jan 15, 2017)

Several cups today after 3 late nights in a row of World Series Baseball. Amazing job by the Sox for a well earned World Title!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Long suffering Bears fan...maybe we make the playoffs this year!


----------



## Watchman64 (Feb 17, 2018)

Just to make sure it does the 25s shot.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Very soft focus today


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)




----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

New coffee rig....










With a new Halloween mug, & (not new) SRP775...


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

There's always time for coffee.









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Today's projects include sizing a bracelet and trying-on some straps. Perfect opportunity to show-off my youngest son's artwork and the latest addition to my Seiko family.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

A little gloomy this morning....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My daughter was just in Vegas.......knows my love of coffee......found me this great cup!.....oh, and my new SBBN042


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ze ole double posty


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

New bluemo on starbucks christmas cup.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennekam (Aug 27, 2017)

My FFF and a Honey Nut Latte

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Plastic is for suckers.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Orient 2ER









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

My old tourist mug picked up in London around 1996 and the SARB047.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

New cup design.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## readyandgame (Feb 15, 2013)

I know, I know! But at least both of them came from Japan!


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> My daughter was just in Vegas.......knows my love of coffee......found me this great cup!.....oh, and my new SBBN042
> 
> View attachment 13633087


Very nice Tuna...mug is hilarious!


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

SBDC069 on the Starbucks Christmas Cup









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrett (May 18, 2008)

kenryu said:


> Padi babyturtle today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, there it is again! (Hell, how rare _is_ it?)

Alas, I'm not a coffee lover/Achiever (Patrick Stewart is my co-pilot, if you get my beverage-related meaning), but, my, this thread is seriously intriguing!


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

Barrett said:


> Oh, there it is again! (Hell, how rare _is_ it?)
> 
> Alas, I'm not a coffee lover/Achiever (Patrick Stewart is my co-pilot, if you get my beverage-related meaning), but, my, this thread is seriously intriguing!


Get a mug of Earl Grey going, get a watch and get a photo up. :-!


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

775 and morning Macchiato and Flat White...


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

From a few days ago, skx and a Barton canvas strap.


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Old faithful...


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Green mm300 for today









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## xaviervax90 (Nov 28, 2018)

Good morning guys from Singapore #skx007j









Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

PADI: Bean! Roasters. Macchiato...


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Caught red-handed with a cup of coffee in hand









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

Philz!


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

7002 and Fiat Flat-White...


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

777. Faema Carisma.


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Morning bulletproof with PADI









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Azrb (Jul 21, 2018)

Here's my STO Samurai


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Workplace accident... 

Mug replacement called for!


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

sumo on strapcode.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Desk Diving with the Samurai STO.


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Underwound (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Underwound said:


> View attachment 13702287


That enamel dial goes perfect with the white coffee mug!

Such a beautiful watch. How do you like it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Alpinist and morning coffee. 
And the cup is from the awesome job that got me thru College in the 80's.
If you're ever in the Cleveland area give them a look. Great stuff to this day!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Enamel dial and Philz Coffee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Underwound (Nov 12, 2018)

powerband said:


> That enamel dial goes perfect with the white coffee mug!
> 
> Such a beautiful watch. How do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I really like how it looks with that cup as well.

I absolutely love this watch, and moreso as it was a gift from my wife and my first automatic watch. I liked it so much I've purchased two more Seiko Presages, the SRPB041 Blue Moon, and the SSA359 Open Heart. Additionally, the first watch I ever owned was a Seiko I received from my Grandpa when I was 12 in 1971 which he purchased on a trip to Japan. Sadly, the watch band broke one day at school and I didn't realize it until much later in the day and it was gone, but my new Seikos remind me of him on a daily basis.

I have to say that in the last couple of months I've looked at a LOT of watches, mostly Swiss, and though I absolutely love and lust after a few (Jaeger Le-Coultre Master Ultra-Thin Moon comes to mind), for absolute value Seiko cannot be beat, in my opinion.

One day I may purchase the Jaeger, but the more I wear my accurate and beautiful Seikos, the less inclined I am to want to fork out that kind of money. I'm also wondering of I'm alone in removing my watch periodically throughout the day to observe and marvel at the movement?


----------



## Underwound (Nov 12, 2018)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Alpinist and morning coffee.
> And the cup is from the awesome job that got me thru College in the 80's.
> If you're ever in the Cleveland area give them a look. Great stuff to this day!
> 
> View attachment 13702441


Oh man, that Alpinist is absolutely gorgeous! The green dial knocks me out! Cool coffee mug, but the contents remind me of an Abraham Lincoln quote, "If this is coffee, please bring me some tea; but if this is tea, please bring me some coffee."


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Underwound said:


> Thanks! I really like how it looks with that cup as well.
> 
> I absolutely love this watch, and moreso as it was a gift from my wife and my first automatic watch. I liked it so much I've purchased two more Seiko Presages, the SRPB041 Blue Moon, and the SSA359 Open Heart. Additionally, the first watch I ever owned was a Seiko I received from my Grandpa when I was 12 in 1971 which he purchased on a trip to Japan. Sadly, the watch band broke one day at school and I didn't realize it until much later in the day and it was gone, but my new Seikos remind me of him on a daily basis.
> 
> ...


Your story reminds me of my first conscious memory of a watch: I was no more than five or 6 when playing with my father's watch in some sweltering hotel room in Vietnam while he was asleep from his exhausting work at the American embassy at the height and most violent days of the Vietnam War.

The watch was a Seiko with a plain white dial and a date. Later, when my mother, brother and I had already flown from the rapidly collapsing country, my father (who stayed behind out of duty) had used the watch in exchange for a ride out of town on the day the country fell into the hands of communism, and this exchange had almost certainly saved his life and those of his two American colleagues.

Years (decades) later, living in Fairfax, Virginia, I randomly gave my father, old and retired, a Seiko, which he wore for the rest of his life. He died recently and left the watch on his nightstand, under a lamp. It now belongs to me and, at only 1/50 the price of my JLC Reverso, I value it infinitely more.

Here's the Seiko 5 my father wore to the end of his life, and which is now eternally in my hands:










I've owned Rolexes, IWCs and JLCs, but the ROI (in the way of joy and service) on those watches were no higher than the ROI that I get from my dad's $100 Seiko 5 or my SARX049 with the enamel dial.



















In learning from my experience, had I not purchased all the Rolexes, IWCs and JLCs in the past decade and spent only a fraction of that money on these two Seikos, I would have been completely satisfied and genuinely void of any desire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Underwound said:


> Oh man, that Alpinist is absolutely gorgeous! The green dial knocks me out! Cool coffee mug, but the contents remind me of an Abraham Lincoln quote, "If this is coffee, please bring me some tea; but if this is tea, please bring me some coffee."


Ohh that was Coffee with whipped cream. Didn't last long enough for the picture. it was sooo good that it was half gone by the time I set up the pic!!!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

This might be cheating but it's a Seiko movement, with coffee.

And the story here is the cup. I found it in the middle of the street at 7 AM in February in Fort Yukon, Alaska.

I read it and just had keep it. It's been my Saturday morning go-to cup now for about 20 years.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## donttpanic (Nov 9, 2016)

Not quite a cup, but I wanted to show off my new strap and new coffee pot


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Ground control to Major Tom n Tom









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Underwound (Nov 12, 2018)

powerband said:


> Your story reminds me of my first conscious memory of a watch: I was no more than five or 6 when playing with my father's watch in some sweltering hotel room in Vietnam while he was asleep from his exhausting work at the American embassy at the height and most violent days of the Vietnam War.
> 
> The watch was a Seiko with a plain white dial and a date. Later, when my mother, brother and I had already flown from the rapidly collapsing country, my father (who stayed behind out of duty) had used the watch in exchange for a ride out of town on the day the country fell into the hands of communism, and this exchange had almost certainly saved his life and those of his two American colleagues.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your very touching story.


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Vietnamese ice coffee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

V-Twin said:


> Vietnamese ice coffee.


That coffees awesome in that it hits you like a brick.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

V-Twin said:


> Vietnamese ice coffee.


That coffee is awesome in that it hits you like a brick.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Not so sure which cream looks more delicious, dial or my coffee? 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

tro_jan said:


> Ground control to Major Tom n Tom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tom n Toms!!! I am in Korea, and when I first moved here those were everywhere. 
Anyway, grabbed an Americano to start off this glorious Saturday! Have a good one everybody!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

jovani said:


>


yesterday and today ... 
you see any difference?
oooooo yes, other a cup ...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Maybe this year......


----------



## ChadUGWC (Oct 17, 2018)

Sarby with a great latte.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

Cheers.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Still drinking from my 22 year old Navy coffee mug......









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

sbdc057 on strapcode.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just emptied the cup but it's still warm!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## rybo (Dec 31, 2018)

Good morning fam

(And I know I'm committing watch heresy here, but I have many other divers I would actually dive in before my trusty 007)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Evening coffee x SARB035









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Starbucks coffee X sbdc057










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Ibz (Oct 3, 2018)

Espresso and a SLA017. Both are delicious.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Starbucks Signature blend dark roast with an SRP777 Turtle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Ibz (Oct 3, 2018)

Cup number 2 this morning.


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

with a traditional cuppa 
regards,
inf1d3l


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## roamr1 (Sep 15, 2018)

Iced coffee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

joaot said:


> View attachment 13501233


Epic! What model is that?


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

This coffee is the worst, but I always go back because the little old woman is so sweet and friendly. 
Those things matter.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

st marc cafe in japan.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Seiko SPB079J....with some home brew espresso.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

sbdc057










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

evening froth ☕








regards,
inf1d3l


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## blushirt23 (Jun 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## climbtime40 (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Dabon (May 18, 2012)

Most of the Mosters I see have black hands. This looks better


----------



## Dabon (May 18, 2012)

Beautiful Marinemaster!!


----------



## Dabon (May 18, 2012)

I'm officially jealous, all beautiful.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## climbtime40 (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Tom Schneider said:


> Epic! What model is that?


SCVE003

IG: th3measure


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Good morning









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

kenryu said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Rios1931 strap?

Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

will70 said:


> Is that a Rios1931 strap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


Yess, bought it for my flighty but mini turtle steal it most of the times 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

kenryu said:


> Yess, bought it for my flighty but mini turtle steal it most of the times
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I have the same strap. I had an aviator strap too. I always have found Rios1931 makes fantastic straps. Some of my favorites.

Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

will70 said:


> I have the same strap. I had an aviator strap too. I always have found Rios1931 makes fantastic straps. Some of my favorites.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


Yes indeed rios 1931 is underrated their straps quality really good. But personally i still like hirsch strap the most liberty and duke is my fave.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## MidnightBeggar (Feb 11, 2018)

When you're grabbing coffee and the sun hits that fav 6139 just right


----------



## MidnightBeggar (Feb 11, 2018)

When you're grabbing coffee and the sun hits that fav 6139 just right
View attachment 13813497


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Yes it is the same coffee cup- Seattle's best #4 with homespun stiff, sweet, whipped cream.

But I got it on my new bracelet with just the right amount of gold to accent the gold on the dial.

And my watch stuff out for a weekend of putzing about...


----------



## Mike Ibz (Oct 3, 2018)

Worn this beast all day for the first time in a while.


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's my fave seiko and fave coffee cup - a perfect match


----------



## usa-60 (Nov 11, 2018)

Great combination! Like it!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

usa-60 said:


> Great combination! Like it!


hah - thanks - I bought the cup a week ago in the sale - the wife tried to dissuade me but who can resist a pink cup with moomins on?! Not me


----------



## BJ19 (Apr 10, 2017)

Coffee proof case


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

BJ19 said:


> Coffee proof case


That's a great watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

today's brew








regards, inf1d3l


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Morning Excelsa









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Pilão Café









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Feb 1st, time for coffee!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## VintageVagabound (Jan 15, 2018)

I’ll play...SBDX012 and the cup of Joe


----------



## handyarrow (Jan 21, 2019)

Morning cuppa









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Pete_JBK (Nov 27, 2014)

Sassi said:


> View attachment 13857101


You don't need an algebraic calculator to work out whether to buy your next Seiko or not !!

The only equation that you need, a simple one, is "S = n +1", where 'S' is the current amount of Seikos currently owned .......

I need more Coffee ... "Barista!!" ;-)


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Dankoh69


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

always black







regards,
inf1d3l


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

mannal said:


> View attachment 13857495


Great photo, you just sold that watch, I always kinda overlooked it..... Not any more!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Ibz (Oct 3, 2018)

Dankoh69 said:


> Dankoh69


You're teasing me now. I'm close to pulling the trigger on one of these or the one with the grey sunburst dial. I'm leaning towards to latter, what's your experience been of the watch?


----------



## Mike Ibz (Oct 3, 2018)

inf1d3l said:


> always black
> View attachment 13857295
> 
> regards,
> inf1d3l


You've got me with the Seiko. Is it a modded Samurai? It looks great by the way.


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

heh... it's a SBDC007 in titanium

regards, 
inf1d3l



Mike Ibz said:


> You've got me with the Seiko. Is it a modded Samurai? It looks great by the way.


----------



## Mike Ibz (Oct 3, 2018)

inf1d3l said:


> heh... it's a SBDC007 in titanium
> 
> regards,
> inf1d3l


Nice, I've not seen too many Shoguns and the secondhand from an MM300 threw me.


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Sammy









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Mike Ibz said:


> You're teasing me now. I'm close to pulling the trigger on one of these or the one with the grey sunburst dial. I'm leaning towards to latter, what's your experience been of the watch?


I like the dial very much esp when under certain lighting condition where it shows the details on it. The only issue you have to consider is whether you can accept a watch that sits rather tall on your wrist. It is obvious esp when I compare it with the 9F which sits noticeably flatter. For the details on the dial and the GMT function, I accepted that the thickness was ok for me. So try it out before you decide which to go for.


----------



## catmandogmany (Feb 5, 2019)

here's my SNK373 with brandnew japanese denim strap, and hippe-ish psychedelic mug.


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Coffee time..









Dankoh69


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Vintage JDM 7548-700C on Endmill strap.
This youngling is 38 years old.









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo1s (Oct 13, 2018)

Just a classic...


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Two of my favorite things, unless we include the homeroast=. I know we have a few espresso fanboys here, maybe even some that roast green coffee too? I started homeroasting green coffee 11 years ago (April 2008) because as I was just learning about how to brew espresso at home my research led me to the fact I needed fresh roasted coffee, and in my little podunk corner of the world (then), there weren't any local coffee roasters. So Jake set about figuring out how to roast coffee in his garage

This particular coffee is a 93 point Ethiopian, and at under $8/lb. shipped to me, was quite the bargain. Most of the green coffees I buy garner around 87 points on the specialty coffee scale so scoring one @ 93 is rare. If I had to pick only one type of coffee to drink (I don't so I don't) it would be Ethiopian. By far it's my favorite and probably as a life long coffee drinker, we've had Arabian coffee shoved down our throats. Oh sure, Juan Valdez pushes South American beans but, I'd bet most coffee drinkers are more familiar with coffee from the eastern side of Africa. Sorry, but I digress


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Coffee and "field" day









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeikkiL (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## lakjat (Mar 16, 2014)

Dankoh69 said:


> Dankoh69


Handsome looking watch.. Love the strap...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

lakjat said:


> Handsome looking watch.. Love the strap...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks. Got the strap custom made from my local boys, Cozy.sg.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Coffee smoke









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Tea with a Turtle...


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Silvek said:


> Tea with a Turtle...
> 
> View attachment 13886527


Nice!


----------



## nabbasi (May 23, 2018)

7a38 with my ember mug (gift from my wife)


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

nabbasi said:


> 7a38 with my ember mug (gift from my wife)


Very nice chronograph, but how do like the cup, it's ceramic correct?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## nabbasi (May 23, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Very nice chronograph, but how do like the cup, it's ceramic correct?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thanks! It is ceramic, but isn't smooth or heavy like normal ceramic, so flavor is fine initially, but it will roast your coffee if you aren't careful. The ceramic isn't like a normal ceramic mug (it's light and not as smooth, for lack of a better descriptor).

My wife bought me one for home and one for the office. The battery life is awful, the white one is tough to clean, and there's an update every few days - but it's still great and I use them daily!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks, saw them at best buy... Never even heard of them before.... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

nabbasi said:


> 7a38 with my ember mug (gift from my wife)


I have the Ember travel mug, it's great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## thedon8 (Jan 7, 2019)

My $20 Iceland mug along with my Turtle.


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

...









Dankoh69


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

All this talk of a reissue.....









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Yep. SLA033. It’s an LE so don’t expect it to be cheap! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross13 (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Another of Dad's watches. Changed the battery 2 years ago and testing to see if it still holds a charge.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Vivalto Lungo and a full moon









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadUGWC (Oct 17, 2018)

Marine Master with some sweet espresso









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Dankoh69


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

My mini turtle









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Black, red, and deep blue

SKX401









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

My bulletproof coffee with my SEAL









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## R Black (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Taking a bagel break at work.

the cup? Just your standard thermos cup.
The watch? 
Seiko 6F22 Moonphase. An awesome Daini dress watch.


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Me, Sumo, & keto coffee.....Awaiting a new arrival, should be here in about 2 hrs....


----------



## BodhiSat (Jul 11, 2017)

Blumo and Home Brew. Effective.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Green


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

SARB 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

The Urushi .. blacker than any coffee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sokard (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## STRose (Aug 12, 2017)

Hey, ho, let's go!









Sent from my BTV-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

STRose said:


> Hey, ho, let's go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wannabe sadated!!!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Alpinist and coffee.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Civet coffee









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Out and about all day, so this will have to be my cup.
View attachment 13963135


----------



## M0hammed_Khaled (Sep 3, 2018)

Hale color said:


> No coffee, no mug, but here's one with my wife's favorite brand of tea (I'm the main coffee drinker in our house!).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


love the orange sumo


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Good morning!


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## BodhiSat (Jul 11, 2017)

View attachment 13966591


----------



## R.Stantz.Jr (Mar 10, 2019)

Not a cup, but a coffee none the less...









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

View attachment 13972919


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## BodhiSat (Jul 11, 2017)

Break time


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

My Seiko May be blue but my heart bleeds Red!!!!!! #YNWA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## BodhiSat (Jul 11, 2017)

Yep. Saturday Break.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Pre coffee cup....


----------



## depwnz (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

A few of my favorite things

Seiko MarineMaster

Double Ristretto Cappuccino (using my home roasted dry processed Ethiopian coffee)

Snickers Extreme=


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

shakin_jake said:


> A few of my favorite things
> 
> Seiko MarineMaster
> 
> ...


No we are talking business.... Tomoka coffee?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

royalenfield said:


> No we are talking business.... Tomoka coffee?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


~~~Tomoka coffee?!? It's not ringing any bells for me, sorry-please advise!

Best,

Jake 
Reddick Fla.
Even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while


----------



## BodhiSat (Jul 11, 2017)

Trying to brighten up a rainy morning sbdc003


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

royalenfield said:


> No we are talking business.... Tomoka coffee?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


~~~perhaps you meant to say Mocha Java?

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## BodhiSat (Jul 11, 2017)

Workin'


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~Tomoka coffee?!? It's not ringing any bells for me, sorry-please advise!
> 
> Best,
> 
> ...


This one... most excellent Ethiopian coffee...

http://www.tomocacoffee.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

royalenfield said:


> This one... most excellent Ethiopian coffee...
> 
> Tomoca
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


~~~Okay, got it...tomoca is a brand, and they offer Harrar Ethiopian coffee. Out of all the coffees grown throughout the world, Ethiopian grown is definitely my favorite. Not sure if I can declare one region in Ethiopia as my favorite, although the various regions around Harrar rank right up there. I noticed the site you referenced mentioned the Khaldi coffee story. It's a nice tale, Khaldi being a goat herder 3atches how his goats dance with glee after eating red berries from a bush is the earliest reference to the discovery of coffee. And the rest as they say, is history. I would be remiss if I didn't acknowledge my passion for Ethiopian coffee likely stems from the fact Arabic coffee is at least for me, the most predominant coffee taste I've been used to drinking, and more recognizable (speaking strictly for myself) than South American (Cattura, Borebon, Typica) varietals. Easier stated, Arabica has been around longer. It is the original bean, distributed around the world. Sorry, but I digress=










So I've posted plenty of pics of several of my Seiko divers next to a cappuccino but I don't recall a donut sharing the glory=. Here we have a spring drive diver, an Ethiopian Cappuccino and, a tasty KrispyKreme jelly donut. Wifey and I were in Gainesville yesterday so we stopped by the place where all the local KrispyKreme donuts are made. We picked up two dozen (yeah!, for ourselves=. One of the dozen was a mix of filled donuts The other dozen was freshly made (right off the line) glazed donuts. The key feature of the glazed donuts was, they were hot! Trust me, you have not lived until you eat a hot glazed KrispyKreme donut. Pure culinary bliss. That dozen is all gone. There's a few filled donuts left<LOL>


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

Amen! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

The usual weekend Seiko.

Not my usual brew, but still pretty good. Dunkin Donuts grind with real whipped cream.

All in a Barbara Lavalee, awesome Alaskan artist mug.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Masters Sunday!!!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

One for the road.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Another good day.
A thermos of coffee and my sweet little 34mm moon phase.
Remarkably well fitting on my 7.5 inch wrist.

I timed it again, and for a 35 year old watch it's holding steady at -1 second per day.

















(PS Yes I noticed I have not touched the time setting in months. The day is 3 days behind.)


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Morning SKX


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

7548 pepsi









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Good Saturday.!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Latte in the dark


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Good morning!









Dankoh69


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Same cup, different watch.

Taking a work break to admire my 7-year-old's SNK.
I borrowed it today cuz he wasn't wearing it, and it's just sooooo nice!

I hope he'll let me share it until I can get a proper red one for myself. 
I'm thinking Oris?, red SKX? Maybe the next crazy Alpinist will be red?

Till the, it's the Amazon only red SNK...


----------



## depwnz (Apr 14, 2016)

Still kicking myself for not getting that Amazon SNK for like $65 years ago  Really hard to find a nice red dial.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

depwnz said:


> Still kicking myself for not getting that Amazon SNK for like $65 years ago  Really hard to find a nice red dial.


Yeah I got it when my son was a year old... Just held on to it till he was old enough. I figure even if he beats it up as a kid it'll be moddable, fixable, and live on and on.


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

shogun and a long overdue latte









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Dankoh69


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Black coffee, White diver. Happy Friday 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## rybo (Dec 31, 2018)

009 & chemex-brewed kickstarter


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## wobbegong (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

A new acquisition. 
Still unsure of its status as a keeper or flipper
The world's FIRST Quartz Chronograph with a Moonphase.
(7a48- classically Seiko- overbuilt 11 jewel quartz movement)

And coffee in my fave mug.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

TGIF


----------



## rybo (Dec 31, 2018)

another morning another cup (or 6)


----------



## Camarobill (Apr 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kirilshahamov (Mar 20, 2019)

Brand new SAARB017 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

Watching the Texas sun come up...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Camarobill said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tempting...gold looks good!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Tuesday! This week is all screwed up! 









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Ice latte but still to hot in Singapore









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herky (Dec 12, 2016)

Hard at work. (sorry for the orientation! not sure how to fix)


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Saturday morning plunge.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## mizzoutiger (Jan 6, 2015)

Monday morning necessity.









Sent from Alpha Centauri using 2 tin cans and a string.


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

Good god she's beautiful :drools:


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Flighty need some nitro!!!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Father's Day weekend, I had fun cooking Steak & catfish on the grill yesterday for my 87 year old dad! I found this to be a great steak timer too!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Ok coffee with an Alpinist before work.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Canadian Coffee (actually tea inside)


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Here are a couple Seikos and coffee....

A couple vintage Seiko boxes, found while cleaning up...
One dates from the 90's and another from the 80's. I think one may be my old H557 gold watch from 1984...
This is good. I need one for the green Seiko 5 I got my 5 year old when he was born. He'll get the watch at 7 when he can handle it. Now he has a box for it too!


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

https://i.imgur.com/o77g2hd.jpg


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Long legged sheep mug. Freshly made Illy coffee. Super strong.


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## navara (May 14, 2019)

cool with the yellow&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## R.Stantz.Jr (Mar 10, 2019)

Iced Coffee & PMMM









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I have not been able to read any updates on this thread for a week. I'm a victim of this: https://www.watchuseek.com/f530/f71-4-days-posts-disappeared-4975961.html

Lets see if this post jump starts things for me.


----------



## DynamiCircuitry (Nov 27, 2014)

Bonus Cat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Cup almost ready

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

I need some Seiko espresso cups!


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Jake @ Starphucks, Ocala Fla. Their interpretation of a cappuccino watch is a 7002-700A, and you thought it was an SKX009. FWIW, I haven’t been to this coffee shop since 2008. I started home roasting and making my own espresso that spring (2008). Although this coffee is a step above what you will find in a gas station, sipping it I’m reminded why I roast and brew @ home


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Punkling (Jun 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StartsWithSeiko (Jul 18, 2019)

Sunday running errands with my favorite summer watch SRPC07 w/ CT Top Hat sapphire & CSW seatbelt nato


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Lov that vintage diver Grinderman!

If Seiko made an exact replica of that watch, they couldn’t keep up with the demand


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

A picture from when the orange "World Traveler" was visiting Amsterdam |>


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

They pretty much did. Unfortunately it’s priced out of the market for most


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Punkling - I use the same espresso cup!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Slow Sunday morning.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Voyager57 (Jul 15, 2019)

Sammy


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## jwilliams (Jan 1, 2018)

An incredible intersection of a few of my favorite hobbies: kayaking, coffee, and watches. Woke up early this morning to hit the river and brew a nice cup using my camp stove and aeropress. any other aeropress lovers out there???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

[/url]


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Been a while since the last time I forgot to set the date before I took a pic. Happy Monday!


----------



## Moonchucks (Aug 1, 2019)

The wild one is with my twin. Good morning!


----------



## prabuwangi (Mar 31, 2016)

Coffee and noodles 😅


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Austin1983 (Jun 8, 2008)

SKX007


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## jwilliams (Jan 1, 2018)

Austin1983 said:


> SKX007


Amazing strap and mug choice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

The one dive watch that started it all for me in this hobby.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## snash7 (May 27, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


>


What model is this?


----------



## snash7 (May 27, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


>


What model is this?


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

snash7 said:


> What model is this?


The kinetic direct drive is ref SBDD003 and the Landmaster is the SBDX007 8l35 automatic.

Rare and badass pieces.


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## abarimon (May 22, 2018)




----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## _Keith_ (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Beauty!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6105-8119, from 1973.


----------



## blobtech (Jan 6, 2017)

Just came across this thread after taking this photo.
SBDC047 Transocean and espresso


----------



## Katakuri17 (May 24, 2019)

Coffee with my trusty skx while hitting the books :/


----------



## blobtech (Jan 6, 2017)

Katakuri17 said:


> Coffee with my trusty skx while hitting the books :/
> View attachment 14431045


I love the blue shade of your bezel. Is that faded or aftermarket?


----------



## Katakuri17 (May 24, 2019)

blobtech said:


> I love the blue shade of your bezel. Is that faded or aftermarket?


Thanks man! It's the OEM insert and I faded it at home using some clorox bleach. Just felt like changing things up a bit


----------



## Tongdaeng (Nov 13, 2009)

6117-6409 World Time from 1971


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Katakuri17 said:


> Coffee with my trusty skx while hitting the books :/
> View attachment 14431045


What are you studying there?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Katakuri17 (May 24, 2019)

jlatassa said:


> What are you studying there?


I'm taking a board exam for medical school soon, just doing practice questions to help review some concepts. The subject in the pic was inflammatory disorders


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)

Day 2 with my new Arnie 😊


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

Trying the nespresso mini.









Sent from my Samsung Note 10+


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Brewing









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Tom and Tom's Macau









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate1110 (Sep 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prabuwangi (Mar 31, 2016)

Late post


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Buddy Brew Guatemala with 1 Splenda and Borden Vitamin D Whole Milk splash in vintage NESCAFE Globe mug


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Same mug, different watch.
Took it out for a bit of garage-yard-barn-shop cleanup for fall time.









And after wearing this all day I have come to realize that this Seiko bracelet is extremely comfortable. 
Those who give Seiko grief for cheap bracelets are right- they are cheap- as in inexpensive.

But damn! they wear nice, they're comfortable, they're tough. I thought this one would look hokey and too "glam"... But it fits the watch and I have yet to have a hair pulled.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

I like that Daytona, I mean that wach John Boy=

The beer mug, I mean that coffee cup is cool 😎 too


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

shakin_jake said:


> I like that Daytona, I mean that wach John Boy=
> 
> The beer mug, I mean that coffee cup is cool &#55357;&#56846; too


I found it in a snowbank in Fort Yukon, Alaska..... had it ever since.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6105 + Stones - 'It's only Rock n Roll' cup.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Early and on a NATO


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbucks (Sep 22, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Oxbox (May 6, 2019)

Stopped for coffee on the way down to Wellington yesterday


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## SeikoHound (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## alex911s (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## roseskunk (Jul 20, 2008)

In addition to watches, I also collect coffee mugs... yikes!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

With a delicious kadayif ;-)


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

My Goodwill find for $35...
a 1976 6106-7749 Seiko DX

It had been beaten outside, but runs like a champ. And the blue dial is pristine.
With a beat up ol thermos of coffee.....


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

My Goodwill find for $35...
a 1976 6106-7749 Seiko DX

It had been beaten outside, but runs like a champ. And the blue dial is pristine.
With a beat up ol thermos of coffee.....

View attachment 14535949


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Saturday morning with the classic.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Morning Cafe Creme with a champagne Seiko


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Morning frappe coffee.









Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## TheOracle (Oct 9, 2019)

The Truth Is Out There. b-)


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

From the USA, surefire 6p mug!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14544729


~~~how well is your spring drive keeping time Clive? Beautiful watch BTW

Best,

Jake
ReddickFla.
Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in a while


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

I love this thread. I love coffee, making coffee, drinking coffee, and I reckon I love my 6309, too.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Good morning, afternoon or evening!


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## geekycabdriver (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Vost (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## geekycabdriver (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Currently these three that were visited.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

My beloved 35+ year old Eddie Bauer travel mug designed and sold before cars had cup-holders. Oh, and my rebuilt Gen 1 Monster.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

Coffee and Seiko !


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Good morning, afternoon or evening.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Bullet2thTony (Nov 7, 2019)

Geaux Cubbies!


----------



## bradurani (Jan 9, 2019)

1969 6139-6020 Pulsations









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vost (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## POC360 (Mar 31, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

New addition.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Ok you wanted to see the cups....
My daily coffee cup. 16oz of warm heaven each morning for the last 18 years....









Oh and the watch has been mine since my 1985 High School Graduation.
Just got it back, fully restored by the great Spencer Klein.
Thanks!
Still love it.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

hack-hack, chop-chop.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

My new Monster on rubber.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Old watch. 
NEW cup!


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## scottsosmith (Jan 24, 2010)

SKX009 with 20 ox Yeti


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Today is a Moonphase 7A48 with Optimus Prime.









And like all good photos there's a story here.
So I was workin grounds crew in the summers back in 2002. My partner and I got new thermoses at the same time. Just a random thing.
He drinks coffee with fake sugar and no cream. I drink with sugar and real cream.
On break we grabbed our thermoses outta the truck and sipped our coffee. 
At the same moment we each spat out the coffee, looked up, and switched thermoses.

that night I went home and found a sticker Dad had sent me, when I was 35 years old. *sigh*
Turns out Optimus Prime fit perfectly on the thermos so I could tell it was mine.

Now I have kids who love transformers, and they love my thermos too.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Simple cup, simple watch









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

In the spirit of coffee cup stories, here is mine. Pictured is my favorite coffee cup. I've never been in the Navy and I have no idea about DD-965 other than the Wiki page says it was sunk as a target about 15 years ago. I found this cup while cleaning out the office cupboard around the same time DD-965 was sunk, so maybe it was the ghost of that ship reaching out to me. As soon as I held it, I knew it was something special. I'm something of a coffee geek and even though it was covered in about 1/4" of dust and looked horrible, I knew right away there was something different about this cup. It's obviously ceramic, and incredibly heavy. I mean this thing is heavy enough to brain someone. Heavy is gold when it comes to ceramic mugs because that just means more heat retention. Ceramic is also highly desirable because it's non-reactive and doesn't contribute off tastes or smells. The cup holds about 6oz (the proper size for a coffee cup believe it or not) yet weighs in at 545g which is more than other thick walled ceramics I have which hold twice as much. I had to have this cup.

Obviously the cup had been in the cupboard for a number of years so I started asking around. Evidently whoever owned the cup was long gone. Not only did nobody claim it, nobody had even remembered anyone drinking out of it. That meant is was all mine. I took this thing home and miraculously it cleaned up and looked brand new. No chips, no stains, no scratches inside or out, no signs of wear whatsoever. I thought that was kind of weird. Here I had a cup I knew was at least 10 years old (turns out it is far older), and it looked like I had just bought it new. Performance is spectacular. This mug just feels like a mug should in your hand and heat retention is incredible as I expected.

On the bottom the cup had an imprint that said "Victor". I'll spare you the history of the Victor coffee cup, but you can read all about it on the link and it's pretty interesting. Turns out they stopped making them about 30 years ago, but they had been made for 55 years. At one time just about every coffee shop in America had them. They are virtually indestructible and with normal use can't be chipped or scratched. If I dropped this thing, I would be more worried about the floor (or my foot). They are still widely available and cheap on the flea-bay type sites. If you love coffee (and what sane person doesn't?), you should pick one up, or a whole set.

Oh, and BTW the watch is my trusty and well worn SRP583.


----------



## JimSclavunos (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Can I join...don't drink coffe but my daily morning poison is good ole strong cuppa tea with some indian "chai masala".


----------



## SwissAm (Jul 28, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## scottsosmith (Jan 24, 2010)

SKX on Crafter Blue Blue CB01








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## OmegaP99 (Jan 28, 2020)

SRP777 Turtle w/ bespoke Foxlo Pottery mug (filled with Heart Coffee Stereo Blend).


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Happy Friday!


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Not a coffee drinker but here's my chai latte with oatmeal. And Beer Friday, lads!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

The watch is amazing, über cool 7A48 moon phase chronograph.

Just got a new "dragon strap" of Vietnamese hornback.

View attachment 14852839


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## wedgehammer (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRF1 (Jan 9, 2019)

My newest favorite thing (SARB) and my oldest favorite thing (coffee!!)


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Seiko 7006-5069 circa 1974

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Today.
A little vintage quartz...

Now called my "Dragon Watch" by the kids cuz they love the strap.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Leap Day Seiko


----------



## timedawg (Oct 14, 2017)

Just joined the MM300 001 club and loving it.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## R.Stantz.Jr (Mar 10, 2019)

Iced Coffee counts, right?









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Just got my Kir Royal Presage. (*whew* My wife likes it. Says she'll wear it in the sun this summer! Yay!)

So what if it's small. It's the same size as my Grandfather's Hamilton Thin-o-matic

(And that's fresh, real whipped cream in the coffee...)


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

The new Seiko SBDC051 getting some wrist time.






Go Dawgs!


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

Seiko Brightz with black coffee









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

Working from home. The new normal...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

Even though my Gen1 Monster has a second-hand movement, has broken lume on the minute hand (my mistake when replacing the movement), and is now missing paint on the bezel, Life is Good!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tel.oneill (Dec 31, 2018)

Back to work after easing of UK lockdown.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

Just received this bad boy last Friday (5/8)


----------



## TheTalentedMrRipley (May 5, 2020)

Coffee AND Tuna Sandwich...


----------



## Shif.ski (Oct 26, 2019)

Seiko SBEC003 Transocean chronograph. This guy doesn't get much time in my rotation so I will probably be selling it soon, for cheap.


----------



## tel.oneill (Dec 31, 2018)

"BEKFAST !"

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Still needs manual winding though...


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

In the garden


----------



## feitelijk (May 20, 2020)

I'm new here but I guess you'll appreciate this.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Second mug in on hump day!


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Enjoying my Friday afternoon, black on black... b-)


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

May the Force, SpringDrive, and caffeine be with you!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Changed it up today! Baby Tuna and Coffee!


----------



## Philbo24 (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Turtle with an Avocado cheese omelette and black coffee!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## PHStern (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Nice coffee making kit (and watch)! Well done!

Vr

Matt


----------



## PHStern (Mar 18, 2020)

Thanks. Coffee has been my most expensive vice for the last 20 years or so. Now I'm thinking watches might end up eclipsing it if I'm not careful.



stygianloon said:


> Nice coffee making kit (and watch)! Well done!
> 
> Vr
> 
> Matt


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Waiting for my coffee to brew!









And about to enjoy that first sip...


----------



## ghanycz (May 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tel.oneill (Dec 31, 2018)

1978 Bellmatic.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## ghanycz (May 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

94 degrees today = beater watch!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

SBBN007.


----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

I hope everyone has a great week!

Vr

Matt


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

Black traditional coffee aka "kopi tubruk"









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Early Friday morning coffee and 1980 Seiko 6309 on jubilee


----------



## ghanycz (May 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## tel.oneill (Dec 31, 2018)

Something newer three days to be precise.
My new Solar Tuna.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

Morning!


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

morning hit


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Today's pic- Seiko full lume quartz diver, finally with proper 7N43.
Oh yeah, and my new watch desk!










Ok I gotta talk here-- the watch came with a semi busted 7N43. I took it out and replaced it with a VX43- which I thought would work. It did for a bit, but because the VX43 is .1mm thicker it frequently stopped at night during the day change. Who'da-thuink it! So now I have a working VX43 for another project. (Ohyeah-- the old 7N43 got a dousing in electrical cleaner and is now residing in another watch)

As for the deak- that was a $200 find in an antique shop with an awful paint job. I stripped and refinished it. But for that story I'll find another forum..

Thanks
John


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Same cup, different watch


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Off to work :-(


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brodog49 (Aug 19, 2015)

Seiko 7A26-7049 and my favorite mug full of Nectar of the Gods (Costco Starbucks Coffee + Coconut Creamer).


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Danzou (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

Kirkland roast w/Seiko 6309.









Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

Ginseng108 said:


> Same cup, different watch
> 
> View attachment 15342297


Love that mug. Great scene in the movie.

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Not so much the cup- as it is back to school time so it's thermos season...
But check out the difference in color between sunlight and indoor light.

This little thing is AMAZING in the sun-- it shines and sparkles like in a jewelers window.
(the only thing I wanna do is change the date wheel to something not black on white. 
red on white? maybe. Black date wheel? maybe. Still thinking..... Gotta see what is out there.





  








IMG_2179.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Aug 18, 2020












  








IMG_2180.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Aug 18, 2020


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## fencing (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice hands 









Gửi từ SM-A705F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Today is MY original H557. Rare and all original. Serviced earlier this year and running again.

I forgot how comfortable this watch is. Was my daily for a decade and still a favorite.
_sigh_ to go back to just one watch seems a bit odd now.

Oh and a cool fave mug, too.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

MJK737 said:


> View attachment 15384173


Hahahaha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Shogun007 said:


> Alpinist and coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A very civilized pairing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Moomins and Flyback Chrono 7016-8001


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6306-7001 and some pretty tasteless hotel coffee.


----------



## fencing (Aug 24, 2014)

Brand coffee of some football club 's chairmans 









Gửi từ SM-A705F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

MJK737 said:


> View attachment 15384173


That cup is a Beauty....! The watch is pretty good too!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6309.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Keeping an eye on the time during my morning brain-dump.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Complementing colors









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

BDC said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great picture of the 775.

Sent from my I3312 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

With my favorite cup (made in Japan too)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

mannal said:


> View attachment 15549703


Ooh, I've heard about these Ember cups, do you rate it?


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

Well, it is the weekend...


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

THIS is the problem with buying old watches to fix & flip... Got this one , had a dead movement. Found a cheap replacement VK43 (a 7N43 upgrade) and it DIDN'T WORK right. The thickness was off and it stopped at the date change. So I got a 7N43 and it works great.
But then-- Well HOW could I sell it? My collection does not have a full-lume dialed watch! and EVERY collection needs one of those, doesn't it?
_sigh_ At least it glows like a torch ALL night long.


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

M-dot and 9f diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite on a gloomy, rainy afternoon.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Yesterday afternoon, with a double espresso...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

9F diver has been dominating wrist time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)

Arnie reissue dressed up in a stainless steel shroud.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Starbucks, a vintage Seiko cup, & the Blumo









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A blue dialed, transitional 7002-7020 Diver



















Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Buddy Brew Tampa beans in a favorite 2010 Starbucks Blue/Green stylized bamboo pattern mug. July 1978 production Seiko dive watch reference 6309-7049 mounted on a newly purchased Uncle Seiko Factory Defect Oyster bracelet.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Quick shot at work...


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

1976 Lord Matic Special... keeping time to +1 spd. Love it!

Vr

Matt


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's nice


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

When I was a kid my uncle had a Rolex President. He was a head chef for a fancy restaurant and made a lot of money. My dad really liked that watch, but couldn't afford one. He bought a gold tone Seiko automatic that was similar. Although nowhere near as nice, he loved that watch. I always thought a gold watch was for old guys. Now that I'm old, I kinda like them. I snagged this bad boy recently and managed to score a gold tone Seiko President bracelet. I am loving this thing.









Sent from my Atari 2600 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Black and Pepsi










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyuzo (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry for the coffee can drawing.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I shouldn't but it's tough to turn down an after dinner espresso.

_Okay, it's not true espresso since it's made in a moka pot but it's as close as we're getting tonight._


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I shouldn't but it's tough to turn down an after dinner espresso.
> 
> _Okay, it's not true espresso since it's made in a moka pot but it's as close as we're getting tonight._
> 
> View attachment 15670544


You're forgiven. I sported a little white lie in my post above. Drip coffee in the small espresso cup.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

3 o'clock coffee










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Construction trailer swill + a beat looking diver


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

Almost the weekend! An Arizona favorite and a colorway that has more of a summer vibe to remind me of early morning summer hikes










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

tro_jan said:


> 3 o'clock coffee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice coffee, but where's the Seiko??


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

StephenR said:


> Nice coffee, but where's the Seiko??


Took a day off.
It's back again today.

SBCM023 HAQ Perpetual Calendar Diver.









Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

tro_jan said:


> 3 o'clock coffee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a Seiko, but, a classic.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Timing the on coming snow...


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Takeaway day


----------



## SeikoHound (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

My version of Tony Soprano's watch









Sent from my Atari 2600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cassini (Aug 10, 2020)

MarineMaster stole my coffee!


----------



## SeikoHound (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

SeikoHound said:


> View attachment 15694516


Major props for the DB5


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoHound (Mar 6, 2011)

Bob1035 said:


> Major props for the DB5


Thanks, and good eye! Bit of a Lego fan... mostly Star Wars and some cars.


----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ec633 (Jan 6, 2012)

Here,s mine.


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

Pilotguy89 said:


> Almost the weekend! An Arizona favorite and a colorway that has more of a summer vibe to remind me of early morning summer hikes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Jim-my (Feb 6, 2021)

Sumo coffee !! 👌😋


----------



## SeikoHound (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sergeant Major (Dec 13, 2019)

This cup is 40 years old this year.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

my very favorite Coffee mug.. I bought at the Tower Records in Dublin, Ireland... a Father Ted coffee mug...Hilarious show recommended .. that and Love / Hate is quite good (quite different..but good) and Hardy Bucks Also recommended Hilarious. and anything with the Rubber Bandits.. is hard to go wrong with.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## kyuzo (Feb 27, 2013)

EDIT: I suppose my frozen hands are a "sensitive view". You've been warned.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

There...

GS and espresso.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Beautiful GS @jeronimocg !

Padi plus hydroflask


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Bob1035 said:


> Beautiful GS @jeronimocg !
> 
> Padi plus hydroflask
> 
> View attachment 15714762


Cheers! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## black_coffee (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

It's been almost two months, and this watch is just over four seconds fast! I'll take it...3rd mug of coffee!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite Turtle










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## dlev (Nov 24, 2020)

Drip filtered 7548-7010










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15722078


Nuce pic,I like your style.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Takeaway on the road today... 
(just FYI, I'm going to be putting this watch up for sale soon!)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## black_coffee (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A 40-year old JDM Diver 7548-7000 with serial same as my birth month and year










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## black_coffee (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

andsan said:


> View attachment 15739372


Gotta love Little My


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

First mug of the day!


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Got my new Samsung Note 20 ultra today and man o man...this baby can take REALLY good pictures!!


----------



## black_coffee (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Tuna with a side of coffee









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## depwnz (Apr 14, 2016)

18KT shining


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Cedyan (May 31, 2018)




----------



## SeikoChiller (Feb 12, 2021)

1968 Seiko 6105-8000 and a double-shot macchiato


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Monday brew and blue










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SeikoChiller (Feb 12, 2021)

Coffee with 007 makes it a SKXy Saturday


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Not my cup, but it is my favourite one to steal on the rare occasion that I come into the office&#8230;


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Topper










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## spicynoodle (Sep 15, 2016)

_SRPC91_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SQ Diver 7548-7009 from 1984 on Seiko Z199

The grandaddy of your 7002, SKX, and 5KX pieces.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pepsi Turtle and a nitro cold brew.


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pepsi Turtle and a nitro cold brew.


----------



## Danzou (Jul 21, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15789016


Love that chrono and that cup, too!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

And this for today's coffee companion.
Brews and blues with the Orient "Sub"










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Black and Blue (Pepsi SKX015)










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## O . (May 13, 2020)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Espresso and GMT...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Easter Panda










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## MessrSeiko (Feb 28, 2021)

Sarb035 pairs very well with cafe latte


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Tubbataha Monster










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Does an empty cup count?


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Switched to tea today!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Afternoon coffee


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Espresso!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I had to go with a coffee alternative due to time constraints LOL


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## SeikoHound (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Troutslayer504 (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Kona and Tuna!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Morning coffee ️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## CDS (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Earth colors










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Kona, Carrot Cake, and Seiko!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CDS (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## Bradley_RTR (Apr 25, 2021)

Can't go wrong with Seiko Fifty Five Fathoms & Deneen Pottery


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Urushi next to fuel









Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Certified G said:


>


Yaaassss! I like the rye myself


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Blue Horse Kona and Tuna!


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Americano, but close enough


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

I like that very much.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Woodpuppy said:


> I that very much.


Like/hate/desire/covet/admire/wanna wind* ?

*delete as applicable


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Like/hate/desire/covet/admire/wanna wind* ?
> 
> *delete as applicable




Edited above. I swear this phone changes things after I've typed them.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Woodpuppy said:


> Edited above. I swear this phone changes things after I've typed them.


?


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

1976 Seiko Lord Matic Special 5216-8020


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Early evening Kona and Turtle...had to be done!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

stygianloon said:


> Early evening Kona and Turtle...had to be done!
> 
> View attachment 15884302


Love that Turtle. What is the black coating if you don't mind saying?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Love that Turtle. What is the black coating if you don't mind saying?


Thanks! It is black Cerakote that was applied by MotorCity WatchWorks.

I am exceedingly happy with how this turned out. I mentioned it before, but I bought this used, knowing it ran fast, but I just couldn't deal with the +15 spd, and I was going to get rid of it.

However, I took it to the watchmaker who replaced the mainspring, regulated it, etc...over the last 24 hours it has been spot on with atomic time. It was one second slow before I went to bed, I rested it flat on the case back, woke up, and the time is spot on.

I am drinking some green tea after enjoying some coffee, and building some legos with my son!

Have a great week!

Vr

Matt


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

My favorite mug.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

stygianloon said:


> Thanks! It is black Cerakote that was applied by MotorCity WatchWorks.
> 
> I am exceedingly happy with how this turned out. I mentioned it before, but I bought this used, knowing it ran fast, but I just couldn't deal with the +15 spd, and I was going to get rid of it.
> 
> ...


Cool - I have a black ceracoted SKX, I'll post pictures soon. Enjoy it Matt ??


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Good-morning Mannal!

The last of my Kona...I have 100% Jamaica Blue Mountain arriving today. I have never tried it, so I have that to look forward to later!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Just arrived...will give it a whirl tomorrow!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

The Jamaican Blue Mountain Coffee is superb! I hope that everyone has a great day/evening!

Vr

Matt


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

With some anji white tea. A small cup. (and a thermos)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Black x Black










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Blue Mountain, Jimmy Dean, and Tuna!








Ha! I got distracted and don't think I posted this yesterday!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Here is what I am working with this morning!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

stygianloon said:


> Here is what I am working with this morning!
> 
> View attachment 15900445
> View attachment 15900446
> View attachment 15900447


Gotta love the Aeropress Brother, makes the best brew IMHO.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

Now how is anyone supposed to compete with that coffee cup?



garydusa said:


> *It's about Time!...If it's a Seiko with Coffee, Tea, or Expresso: Pour Yourself a Cup or Mug, Take a Pic & Post it Here! :-!*


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

No cup yet. Actually inside the bag.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Blue Mountain, Jimmy Dean, Turtle...not a bad start!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Black with cream










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Late coffee for me today. Have to be up late tonight to watch cryptocurrency charts, or not.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Tried something new today...JOT! I would say this is the smoothest cup of coffee that I have ever had, but the flavor was somewhat muted...solid A-. I might have used too much water, so I will seek to dial it in a little later today.


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

🥰 Coffee 😍😍


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Something a little different 🤣


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

This just keeps ticking away: SQ Diver 7548 on Seiko Z199 bracelet










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

A beautiful Saturday morning in Phoenix with my SKX (before it gets ridiculously hot this afternoon) 









And since it's a Saturday, I had the time to use the French Press. Usually I use the Mr. Coffee during the work week ha










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

You all have seen the cup, but I dunno bout the watch.
This is the single most comfortable bracelet I own. Bar none.

I thought it would be a nice watch to flip, but once cleaned up and tried on, I hadda keep it.

Sure it screams cheesy 90's, but damn if it isn't comfortable and cool!

Oh and the coffee cup? My go to when at home, and the kids love it too!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Just feels like a Turtle type of day&#8230;comfortable, no hassles, etc!


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

HAQ Diver









Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMass (Jun 17, 2021)

Still in bed, but got up to make a coffee 😂


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Afternoon swap to a Sea Grapes "Okinawa" Turtle










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DMass (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Coffee and this gilt-edged beauty: SKX401 on a 3308JZ










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Last nights shave!


----------



## cjokini (Jun 6, 2021)

Not cocktail time . . . coffee time!


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

147 & coffee


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Saturday coffee with the SDS101 "Pepsi" 7002-7039 transitional diver, mounted on its model-designated -and equally elusive - 4233ZG oyster bracelet.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Koffee time with the SKX011K










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## smokyrich (Oct 19, 2020)

SBDN045


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Mid-size for the mid-week: SKX015










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A trailblazer released 43 years ago: Seiko 9983 Superior Twin Quartz, boasting an accuracy of ±5 sec per year.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Topper Ninja LE 500 and Tom N Toms coffee










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigshoe83 (Aug 21, 2018)

Modded Turtle today ??


----------



## smokyrich (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Two utilitarian tools together:

My SNK805 which I wore as a daily/beater, plus my Pilot/Flying J coffee cup. The latter gave me access, with my commercial driver creds, to $1-$1.30 coffe fills in this 20oz cup, which was pretty darn good coffee if you got it out of one of their Schaerer machines. The former is a stalwart, sub $100 automatic with day-date and is a stout, reliable piece (ask me how I know).


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Singapore dial SKX173










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Orient Star










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate Day

dark chocolate, black watches and dark coffee ...
... I hope there is no black Wednesday today


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

7548-700C diver on Seiko Z199










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Blue 7002-7020 Transitional 200m Diver










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SBDC055










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Turtle Diver from 1981










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## black_coffee (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Pepsi 7548 on its proper Seiko Z199 bracelet










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Black²










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

JapanJames said:


> View attachment 16007669


I like your cup! It reminds me of some handmade clay ones we had as kids, mine was a tree, my brother's was a monkey&#8230; I was always jealous of his monkey!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

I just can't stop looking at it ...


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## RedSilver (Aug 26, 2015)

Ha! I poured coffee on my Seiko... Now my watch smells like coffee... I mean, my watch smells delicious!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Singapore-dial SKXA35 on this gloomy day










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

tro_jan said:


> Singapore-dial SKXA35 on this gloomy day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know why I didn't bought one of these when I had the chance  Damn...


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

GEO_79 said:


> I don't know why I didn't bought one of these when I had the chance  Damn...


There are still some SKXA35 for sale, the Malaysia variant

Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko 7A48 Chrono Moonphase










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

If there is a better coffee than Jamaica Blue Mountain&#8230;I haven't found it!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Blue Mountain and SLA023 again today!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

tro_jan said:


> Seiko 7A48 Chrono Moonphase
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine says Hello. My kids call it the Dragon Seiko because I got a cool green croc strap for it with big ridges. And they love the "crazy seconds".


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

I had to reload!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I know... You've seen these before. But I cannot help but be impressed with Seiko for these watches. 8.7mm thick and 100m water resistance. Who cares if it is quartz. It is just a cool looking, and REALLY GREAT WEARING watch.

So here we go, with light on, and light off.

(PS No I took my coffee off the bench when I started back on the 1940's Wittnauer I'm working on.)


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Mine says Hello. My kids call it the Dragon Seiko because I got a cool green croc strap for it with big ridges. And they love the "crazy seconds".
> 
> View attachment 16022976


That strap! +1 on Dragon Seiko.
It even looks like live reptile.

Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Tuna with two mugs of blue mountain, dumped into a Klean Kanteen!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## CDS (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

I ran out of Blue Mountain&#8230;so McDonalds Coffee it is today!


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Running at +0.0097 s/d


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

SUS, both coffee and watch


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

A shot of cuban expresso and a 009 to start the day


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Morning coffee with a triple-stamped 7002-7009 on Y035 bracelet










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## CDS (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

+ banana


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Sip, sip










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Stanhope (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Stanhope (Dec 25, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16030944


classic&#8230;.think Im gonna have to start looking for one. Is this a 777?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## CDS (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## Stanhope (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Slowbro (Jul 22, 2021)

Coffee with cream.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

Cappuccino meets Shakerato


----------



## CDS (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

I have already reloaded!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Alpinist on its model-designated Seiko D3A7AB bracelet










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

80s vibe: 7548-700C on Seiko Z199 bracelet










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thadeust (Dec 14, 2018)

2x coffee. It's been a long week.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Slowbro (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Stanhope (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Yellow and green theme









Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## fencing (Aug 24, 2014)

KoolKat said:


> View attachment 16082081


Can I know number or name of this watch?

Gửi từ SM-A705F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

fencing said:


> Can I know number or name of this watch?
> 
> Gửi từ SM-A705F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


Looks like a Turtle (SRP777?) with an aftermarket bezel insert to my eye. Looks good @KoolKat 👍🏻


----------



## fencing (Aug 24, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Looks like a Turtle (SRP777?) with an aftermarket bezel insert to my eye. Looks good @KoolKat


Thank you for your answer. Ithink mini turtle srp777 too. Because the bezel is different original so I ask.

Gửi từ SM-A705F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

fencing said:


> Thank you for your answer. Ithink mini turtle srp777 too. Because the bezel is different original so I ask.
> 
> Gửi từ SM-A705F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


You're welcome. Hopefully @KoolKat will chime in with where he sourced the bezel insert.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> You're welcome. Hopefully @KoolKat will chime in with where he sourced the bezel insert.


Yes, SRP777 with Yobokies bezel insert.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

INTERNATIONAL CHOCOLATE DAY


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

6309-729B










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

&#8230;cup 2, lockdown 'exercise', taking the kids to the park so my wife can get some work done&#8230; I don't think there's going to be enough coffee today!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

"TUNA"


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

jovani said:


> "TUNA"


I always wonder, do you stay in a lot of hotels, or do you just love a good chocolate selection??


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

I like chocolate, I buy it home for myself


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

jovani said:


> I like chocolate, I buy it home for myself


Ahhh, I've just noticed your avatar, it aaaall makes sense now!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

jovani said:


>


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## blinks112 (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Sunday morning lie-in (actually, was up at 5:30, but just tag-teamed with my wife and snuck back here to escape the kids for a few minutes!)


----------



## Tu Bui (Jul 25, 2015)

My Lord Matic and my cafe. Btw, on the back is a KS 45-7000...


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Don't you hate those people who post the same watch every day?! I've had this SARX for about a week now and absolutely love it, more than I actually thought I would.

Japanese Kinto cup, just to mix it up


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A 1984 7A48-7000 Chronograph with Moonphase. And a 1983 ad for nostalgia.


----------



## Slowbro (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## black_coffee (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Coffees in the park with the kids&#8230; while masked up and keeping away from the other over-tired looking parents!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## AMargerison (Nov 16, 2017)

blinks112 said:


> View attachment 16128642


Blinks, love that milky shino and vibrant green of the matcha.. had to share this recent chawan buy (I know it doesn't even have tea let alone coffee... promise I'll do a coffee shot tomorrow morning )









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowbro (Jul 22, 2021)

1980 quartz square:


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The versatile SBDC061/ SPB077


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tu Bui (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## AMargerison (Nov 16, 2017)

AMargerison said:


> Blinks, love that milky shino and vibrant green of the matcha.. had to share this recent chawan buy (I know it doesn't even have tea let alone coffee... promise I'll do a coffee shot tomorrow morning )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


better late than never..?









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## AMargerison (Nov 16, 2017)

how about a fresh one 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Afternoon bump…


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Loving my new SRPG21K1


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Modded Seiko 5 Sea Urchin









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Madasadad (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I’ve been enjoying my new SARX so much lately, but it ‘feels like coming home’ to have my old daily-driver back on, with a new Horween strap.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## universal_cynic (Feb 4, 2017)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## syahrulfathi (Sep 27, 2021)

Bluemo and coffee "tubruk"


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Need another brew !









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchesAddicted (Apr 28, 2016)

Good Morning All....


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Bit of a late start today, no one got much sleep last night… Quick gulp and plan the day before dropping the kids off!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## mte78 (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 16182014


One of my favourites. I have the dark blue version


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

SRPC13 - I also have one of these and I heard that they only made 1969 of them. Don't know if that is correct but it is a lovely watch. 

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Does Waffle House Coffee count??


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

That blue (teal?) is a fabulous colour.
Coffee break before getting ready to go out:


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

1971 Bell-matic and an espresso shot


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Early Start.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

and cacao


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Seiko 5 Sports
Brian May Limited Edition


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite Turtle for the afternoon


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Love this cup holder!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

1977 was a good year…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Seiko and Starbucks. Goes together well. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 16202131


Nice!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

Does a Breitling Yeti count?!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Kaboom25 (May 28, 2014)

Seiko SBCM025 perpetual calendar, my latest acquisition
My racing team's official issue mug
Ethiopian light roast brewed in a Hario V60.










It's a good morning today.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## monojoe (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Flyin_gnome (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Today's offering. The one that started it all 









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

SNN237


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

First pic in my new kitchen. I already miss my old kitchen.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## black_coffee (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Bonetto Cinturini ZULUDIVER 328


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## strix (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16250256


Got mine on today….. same strap as well mate.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Cover Drive said:


> Got mine on today….. same strap as well mate.


Uncle Seiko?


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Uncle Seiko?


Yup…..GL831. Best strap I have ever had


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Cover Drive said:


> Yup…..GL831. Best strap I have ever had


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Seiko Prospex SRPC44


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## black_coffee (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Good morning, afternoon and evening!


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Happy date-change day!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## black_coffee (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## black_coffee (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Squaretail (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## brodog49 (Aug 19, 2015)

Blue Flightmaster and a cuppa Joe is a great start to the day!

JR
IG: @my_seiko_obsession


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tel.oneill (Dec 31, 2018)

This one was calling to me yesterday.


----------



## Frack (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## black_coffee (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6309-7049 from April 1982......the Strapcode Jubilee works.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

Beautiful photography!


strix said:


>


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SPB103J1


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6105-8119 on a Tire Tread strap (from Uncle Seiko).....


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

…hot chocolate!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

…it’s still my coffee cup…


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

A little cuban expresso and a sammy waffle for breakfast.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

dec. 1969


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

dec. 1969


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO Bullhead


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## kyuzo (Feb 27, 2013)

Merry Christmas to y'all!


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Our neighbour gave me a cup for Christmas, my first reaction was , but then I realised it’s wide enough to take the Aeropress, that’s the one thing I miss with my Kinto cup, it’s a couple mm too narrow… turns out my mate knows what he’s doing!


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainy Daze (Apr 7, 2019)

Here's one from International Coffee Day - October 1, 2021.

Aeropress, ceramic burr grinder, and some local Stumptown beans.

King Quartz 5856-5000 1978


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6309 on Canvas….











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

Back to working, lots of coffee needed...


----------



## strix (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## tel.oneill (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## black_coffee (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

black_coffee said:


> View attachment 16364503


Dr Evil, keeping it clean for the kids


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Timing shots…


----------



## Batmanwsc (Apr 2, 2018)

Lightly modded SKX171


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

Staring deep in the cup..


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## black_coffee (Dec 29, 2020)

StephenR said:


> Dr Evil, keeping it clean for the kids


exactly haha not sure if i'll get the ban if not


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SUN065P1


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

Ice coffee in my 30oz. cup


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Spending Sunday with a monster.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

Desk diving


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jackie Treehorn (Nov 11, 2013)

It's Friday, 16 Deg F, I'm listening to the Stones, drinking coffee out of a paper cup, eating peanut butter crackers, and waiting on quitting time.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Just serviced my 6601-7759 last week, I got this one cheap. Beat up, concrete chunks on it, dirty and scratched. 
It has the Daini 6601 with hacking in it, and a perfect gorgeous blue dial with all original lume. 
Polished the case, and rebrushed the top and bottom edge of the case. WOW she looks and runs GREAT!.

Today at work with some coffee...


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Little Hagi rice ash glaze cup I picked up our last trip to Japan. It’s a bit brash, but hey… they don’t call it the Ogre’s glaze for nuthin!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Need more coffee 









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

SARX & Chai x2


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

A little hot chocolate on this cold, drizzly Saturday morning!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## RedSilver (Aug 26, 2015)

Still loving my save the ocean samurai!


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Seiko with coffee


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Already a second cup😄


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

inf1d3l said:


> View attachment 16493368




Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael M_ (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16499499


One of my all time favorite seikos. Wish they would make these again. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

scottsosmith said:


> SKX on Crafter Blue Blue CB01
> View attachment 14820409
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


been searching the same strap that could fit on the same 22 lug skx and sumo


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

‘78 Goldie


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## tel.oneill (Dec 31, 2018)

Thank thug it’s Friday.


----------



## Igor Martic (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

This new perlon really brings out the blue in this SARX, changes it’s personality and further cements it as a great ‘all occasions’ watch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## teaman2004 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Ronbo710 (Aug 7, 2020)

...


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## xj40 (Sep 24, 2009)

SRP527j1


----------



## xj40 (Sep 24, 2009)

srp527j1


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

StephenR said:


>


Tea crime? 🫣🤭


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Tea crime? 🫣


Overseas visiting family, we haven’t had a chance to hit the shops yet to get our own supplies, gotta rock what I got


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Nice turtle mod with some British coffee.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## xj40 (Sep 24, 2009)

sarb033
Coffe&milk chocolate flavored


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

ANZAC Day watching the sun rise over Mount Pirongia… it’s not _really_ a Seiko, but it feels every bit the part.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## horntk (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO 6548-6000


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

jovani said:


>


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

…and to any super-observant parents out there, yes, that is a jar of ‘Glitter Poop’ my daughter gave me to keep me company today


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Goood Morning, “OP” here!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

88


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Black and black










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Still Life With Chocolate, Coffee, & Isofrane 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Springdale_1 (Nov 23, 2021)

Seiko SJE085 on a grey perlon strap.


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## tel.oneill (Dec 31, 2018)

Kick starting this wet summers day.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Sea Urchin;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

From yesterday. 




















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## bradurani (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Turned the watch around just for the shot


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

My favourite travel cup!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CandyHands (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sixeighthunter (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Fond memories of Santa Fe


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixeighthunter (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## tel.oneill (Dec 31, 2018)

Kickstarting the weekend.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, I cheated today…


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Ending Thursday around here with this "5" '74;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*BLUMO-n-GO GO..

















Cheers to Friday!*


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## StChalky (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Trypticon88 (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Sunday!


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)

Happy Tuesday! 🤔


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## joayers65 (Mar 10, 2006)

Accidently color coordinated.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Enjoying the morning before everyone else gets out of bed, quiet time. 


























Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## zharik (Jun 14, 2014)

Here is mine


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

A Coffee with a "sfogliatella"
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I slept in, and the kids have been getting up early, so trying to make a quick plan for the day while I’ve still got a couple minutes of peace!


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today with my 007;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jaf2976 (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Now this 007;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I’ve got Covid, just rolled out of bed to get a little work done. My first coffee was… surprisingly unenjoyable


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)

StephenR said:


> I’ve got Covid, just rolled out of bed to get a little work done. My first coffee was… surprisingly unenjoyable


Hope you get better quickly.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

My Seiko with coffee


----------



## ink3027 (Jun 15, 2017)

Never seen this thread before but I love it hahah.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

brettinlux said:


> Hope you get better quickly.


Thanks, yeah a few days of feeling dead tired and like I’d just gotten off a long turn on the teacups, now I’m feeling much better… 

…going to need a few more to deal with this monster today tho!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Darn daylight savings, my curtains are fading already!


----------



## Springdale_1 (Nov 23, 2021)

up trying to get some work done before the 2yo wakes up. Going to need another cup when he does…


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

SBDC159 / SPB249


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Quick cuppa before I head down the back to fix another fence…


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Preparing for the morning coffee. 


















Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Sorry, pls delete!


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Egg coffee.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Now this;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Sun is finally out, so a bright cup for a coffee in the garden…


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Springdale_1 (Nov 23, 2021)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Whynes (Jul 18, 2019)

I honestly did not know this thread existed. I took this pic, got on WUS, and there was the Seiko and coffee thread…


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Whynes said:


> I honestly did not know this thread existed. I took this pic, got on WUS, and there was the Seiko and coffee thread…
> View attachment 16986619


Yep, it’s a niche within a niche!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Home brew tuna.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## powerste (3 mo ago)

Trusty 009 bringing the insults this morning


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## powerste (3 mo ago)

Samurai at the office this morning


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

On a Bond for some spy-work today… one of our pullets has started crowing, I need to sneak down, infiltrate the flock and find out who it is…


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

Took this one over the Thanksgiving break











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 17068484


I have to admit, I was surprised to see your name come up and there not be a Seiko Diver under it! Glad to see your red cup though, I feel there’s some sense of normality to my day now


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

When a WIS goes camping:
•Tarp
•knife
•blanket
•cook pot
•two changes of watch straps


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Just awaken with this;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

guspech750 said:


> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


Oh wow, I’ll be online trying to find that as a Christmas present to myself right away!!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

StephenR said:


> Oh wow, I’ll be online trying to find that as a Christmas present to myself right away!!


I’m glad you like it. I wish I could say good luck. But I can’t. I bought everything and built it myself. I bought the case, crystal and movement from Crystaltimes, the dial from a fella on Instagram. I can’t recall where I bought the lumed chapter ring, lumed black date wheel, hands and bezel insert. I think the hands are Sumo hands and the dial is the Save the Ocean Samurai. 













































I’m a lume whore and I wanted all the lume I could find. LOLzzzzzzz











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

guspech750 said:


> I’m glad you like it. I wish I could say good luck. But I can’t. I bought everything and built it myself. I bought the case, crystal and movement from Crystaltimes, the dial from a fella on Instagram. I can’t recall where I bought the lumed chapter ring, lumed black date wheel, hands and bezel insert. I think the hands are Sumo hands and the dial is the Save the Ocean Samurai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info… but I was talking about the coffee!


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

StephenR said:


> Thanks for the info… but I was talking about the coffee!


That crossed my mind after I had posted my response. 











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Seiko & Sage this morning. 


















Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## integrale (Oct 13, 2011)

Late morning break…


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

But, but, why is the coffee gone?!


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## dentedilupo (Apr 27, 2017)

Delete


----------

